# Clinical Electives in Australia



## mishriz (Jun 9, 2012)

Yo guys. I am currently in 4th sem in medical college at Karachi, Paksitan which basically means that i am IMG. I am interested in doing clinical electives in Australia.
I have searched alot, but I couldn't find good any good stuff.

What I want to know :

I have been searching the threads and are the requirements same for clinical electives in AUS as they are in US or UK (i.e. you can only apply after 8th sem/4thyear?)

Has anyone of you applied for clinical electives in australia? If yes, what are the visa requirements and expenses of applying and living there?

Plus what are some good hospitals to do clinical electives?

I will really appreciate all the help


----------

